

New library to help building spam filters in haskell (parallel DNSRBL lookup) - holdenk
http://blog.holdenkarau.com/2008/07/dnsrbl-module-for-haskell-released.html

======
holdenk
Its my first haskell module, so any comments on how to improve it would be
greatly appreciated :)

